# Suche Spiel



## Morticians (12. November 2013)

hi ich bin auf der suche nach einem Strategie spiel das man im 1vs1 aber auch im 2vs2 spielen kann.


es sollte über eine Rangliste verfügen Grafik oder Szenario ist erst mal egal kenne  in die Richtung eig nur sc2 aber es muss ja mehr geben :-)


----------

